# USF study links die-offs to spill



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Thought someone would find this article interesting. Scary part was the mention of the herring population crash 8 years after the exxon valdez spill. 

http://www.tampabay.com/news/enviro...microscopic-creatures-at-base-of-food/2113157


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Interesting. Lawmakers are still pandering to the oil Lobbiests as if everything is back to normal. Don't forget BP's gonna make it right. Some things they can never make right.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Nothing to It*

Of course the government regulators that we have hired to monitor this are all over it. Same ones that were supposed to make sure that this didn't happen in the first place but they were too busy sleeping with the oil company execs to be bothered with it. Nobody, in their right mind, thinks this stuff just went away. I'm more concerned with the dispersant than I am with the oil itself but the combination cannot be conducive to life. I have seen fish populations with these red sores in the marshes of Louisiana and the fish stank so bad you couldn't cook them. I have also seen those red sore on bass downstream from Pulp Mills that were using elemental chlorine which yields dioxin, which yields cancer. They had good photos of prolific life on the bottom in those areas. Why isn't Woods Hole or somebody going down thereer with submersibles and doing before and after shots. I don't care if BP has spent 14 billion, they are on the hook for ALL of it and the federal government has already got their agreement on a 21 billion dollar escrow account. Oh, well 70 years for the Agrico Plume to desperse (US taxpayer funds on the clean up) and 100 years for this debacle. I doubt I'll remember it in 100 years.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

aw man everyone loves Oilsters!!! The scam is how much oil they have tapped and capped to keep the prices high...Anyone remember the bullshit we were fed years ago about how we had NO OIL under the gulf...Just a big pocket of natural gas is what we were told...HUMMMMM


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Red snapper, red snapper that all anybody talks about. They need to be studying the collapse of the vermilion snapper. Red snapper are tough as nails, its the sensitive pelagic and current feeding fish that took the hit. The vermilion snapper are the equivalent of the Exxon herring. They are declining at an astonishing rate and all people talk about are the over populated red snapper.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Red snapper, red snapper that all anybody talks about. They need to be studying the collapse of the vermilion snapper. Red snapper are tough as nails, its the sensitive pelagic and current feeding fish that took the hit. The vermilion snapper are the equivalent of the Exxon herring. They are declining at an astonishing rate and all people talk about are the over populated red snapper.



This was occurring with the beeliners way before the oil spill.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> This was occurring with the beeliners way before the oil spill.



You are correct, the herd was thinning out before. Unfortunately now just a few years after the spill boats are catching 75% and less fish as prior to post spill. Boats can barley make a living.

As of today Today, 86 _percent_ of seafood consumed in the _United States_ is _imported where as just 3 years ago it was less than 80%, I'm afraid we will see 90% before next year is out.

Our Seafood industry's based in the United States in sinking as we are bombarded by heavy regulations and imported fish from Japan,China and Brazil as well as collapsing stocks across the board "Exept for red snapper". God knows Americans love to eat sea food.

Its also unfortunate that most Americans want to shut down all commercial fishing yet love to sit down at a restaurant with their family and friends for a nice sea food dinner. That fish has got to come from somewhere, could you imagine if we woke up and we had no seafood at the restaurants to eat, people would riot in the streets. 

And its not just the gulf, our sea food industry is under threat all over America like never before. Many have went on with their lives and forgotten and just do not see whats going on behind the scenes. 
Prices are going to sky rocket on all sea food. Some seafood will become just non existent.
Its also good to note that many want to shut down the food suppliers to increase their own profits, not for the sake of the environment. Its all about $$$
 _*Scientists say Gulf oil spill is altering food web*

*New England fishermen say their industry is facing collapse after regulators lower quotas to rebuild cod and other stocks.*

*Everything Is Dead”: Gulf Fisheries Collapse Nearly Two Years After BP Oil Spill*

*Gulf Shrimp Are Scarce This Season; Answers, Too*


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

> That fish has got to come from somewhere, could you imagine if we woke up and we had no seafood at the restaurants to eat, people would riot in the streets.


I am actually torn in this matter as I did watch one recipe from Paul Prudomme of New Orleans almost wipe out the redfish population when the added pressure to mullet nets were already doing them in.

I think the world has enough hungry humans in it to do serious damage to the fisheries.
Just look at sharks that are facing serious dwindling numbers globally and hardly anyone eats them except for the fin soup from Japan.

People just don't appreciate it's vulnerability. I myself think seafood should cost 5 times more than it does, maybe more than that, and if you cant afford to buy it then eat catfish or some other farm raised crop that doesn't affect the fisheries. That price should go all the way to the fishermen and there should be strict caps on what can be harvested for business, no matter commercial fishing or pay per fish activities.

I was fishing commercial rod and reel 30 years ago before long line technology became prominent and can tell you that the fishing today SUCKS compared to before they hammered the gulf trot lines. That shit should be illegal right now.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yobenny said:


> *Just look at sharks that are facing serious dwindling numbers globally and hardly anyone eats them except for the fin soup from Japan.*
> 
> *before long line technology became prominent and can tell you that the fishing today SUCKS compared to before they hammered the gulf trot lines. That shit should be illegal right now.*


 
I would disagree on the sharks, since the banning of shark long lining in the gulf shark populations have exploded.

As for Long lining is almost shut down in the gulf now with almost no boats left, the netting is about to be completly gone from the gulf so no worry's there.


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2010)

panhandleslim said:


> Of course the government regulators that we have hired to monitor this are all over it. Same ones that were supposed to make sure that this didn't happen in the first place but they were too busy sleeping with the oil company execs to be bothered with it. Nobody, in their right mind, thinks this stuff just went away. I'm more concerned with the dispersant than I am with the oil itself but the combination cannot be conducive to life. I have seen fish populations with these red sores in the marshes of Louisiana and the fish stank so bad you couldn't cook them. I have also seen those red sore on bass downstream from Pulp Mills that were using elemental chlorine which yields dioxin, which yields cancer. They had good photos of prolific life on the bottom in those areas. Why isn't Woods Hole or somebody going down thereer with submersibles and doing before and after shots. I don't care if BP has spent 14 billion, they are on the hook for ALL of it and the federal government has already got their agreement on a 21 billion dollar escrow account. Oh, well 70 years for the Agrico Plume to desperse (US taxpayer funds on the clean up) and 100 years for this debacle. I doubt I'll remember it in 100 years.



Post some pictures of what fish you have seen please? I would like to see what we should be looking for.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Jon said:


> Post some pictures of what fish you have seen please? I would like to see what we should be looking for.


I would not advise posting them on here..:no:


----------



## paperheels (Oct 5, 2010)

panhandleslim said:


> Of course the government regulators that we have hired to monitor this are all over it. Same ones that were supposed to make sure that this didn't happen in the first place but they were too busy sleeping with the oil company execs to be bothered with it. Nobody, in their right mind, thinks this stuff just went away. I'm more concerned with the dispersant than I am with the oil itself but the combination cannot be conducive to life. I have seen fish populations with these red sores in the marshes of Louisiana and the fish stank so bad you couldn't cook them. I have also seen those red sore on bass downstream from Pulp Mills that were using elemental chlorine which yields dioxin, which yields cancer. They had good photos of prolific life on the bottom in those areas. Why isn't Woods Hole or somebody going down thereer with submersibles and doing before and after shots. I don't care if BP has spent 14 billion, they are on the hook for ALL of it and the federal government has already got their agreement on a 21 billion dollar escrow account. Oh, well 70 years for the Agrico Plume to desperse (US taxpayer funds on the clean up) and 100 years for this debacle. I doubt I'll remember it in 100 years.


 
Are you still seeing fish with the sores, Slim?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> You are correct, the herd was thinning out before. Unfortunately now just a few years after the spill boats are catching 75% and less fish as prior to post spill. Boats can barley make a living.[/URL][/B]



I'm not doubting your numbers but I have not seen a decline as you say, from the near shore natural bottom smallies to the deeper mongos, been a great year thus far if not better than years past. 

Thank goodness too, cause I know the rec pressure certainly have step up the effort with all the BS regs on other species.

Sorry to hear bout the commercial sector's health though!

Jimmy


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Does the decline in bee liners coincide with the stricter laws on other fish? It seems to be one of the fish with the slackest limits.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> I would disagree on the sharks, since the banning of shark long lining in the gulf shark populations have exploded.


I suspect there are other factors at work locally as well.



CatHunter said:


> As for Long lining is almost shut down in the gulf now with almost no boats left, the netting is about to be completly gone from the gulf so no worry's there.


For techniques that are not used any more, I am amazed at how much of this gear I find tangled in our local wrecks.


----------



## Ehllis (Mar 26, 2014)

they can never make right.


----------

